# Individual Stocks - Quarterly Earnings



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

I like to monitor earnings results of stocks that I hold.
I keep my fingers crossed and hope for good news.

Stocks can swing wildly on these earning announcement days.

Feel free to use this thread to: 
- discuss, *before the earnings announcement*, how your stock might fare.
- or perhaps, rant about your disappointment in a stock, *after the earnings announcement*.


Here are a couple of Earnings Release Calendars (which I update, on an ad-hoc basis).
S&P 500 Earnings Release Calendar
S&P / TSX Composite Earnings Release Calendar


*Gambling anyone? *
Most of us shouldn't try to guess if a company's results will meet analyst's expectations or not. 
It's a crap shoot. It's almost impossible to guess.

However, having said that, I will admit to making the occasional earnings play. 
This is usually done via options, as I try to capture some short term volatility/speculation. 
And yes, this may include making a directional guess in the stock movement. 
I'll post those foolish adventures here as well.


----------



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

Earnings season started this week.

I hold Bed Bath & Beyond Inc. (BBBY)
Revenue was up. The stock got a nice little bump up after hours. 
Perhaps this is a result of the improved housing market in the US.

Friday. I'm watching Dollarama (DOL.TO). I don't own it, but I am curious how they are performing in this economy.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Same avrex. DOL.TO. I've been considering this one but the stock price runup has been rather steep. Heckuva success story for those that bought this stock about 4 years ago.


----------



## AGHFX (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm interested to see Gibson Energy's (TSE:GEI) earnings on May 8th. I bought this stock at $23 a few months ago and since then they have announced a few large expansions. They have also acquired one of their large competitors in the United States. I feel this company is moving in a good direction. It would be great if they have impressive earnings to push the stock price up but I'll be equally as happy if they miss earnings this coming quarter. I'm sitting on a bit of cash that wants to be put to work and I would love to add to my position on a pullback.


----------



## supperfly17 (Apr 18, 2012)

Great thread idea. Thumbs up


----------



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

Coca-Cola (KO) is up > 5% today.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

The company seems to be on track to accomplish their ambitious '2020 Vision' announced back in 09, ie: improving the 6 Ps: profit/people/portfolio/partners/planet/productivity.

Hopefully more good news will follow this week!

Nice thread btw.


----------



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

Here's some of today's stock movements from earnings announcements.


Chipotle Mexican Grill, Inc. (CMG) up 7%
Google Inc. (GOOG) up 2%
Microsoft Corporation (MSFT) up 3%

International Business Machines Corporation (IBM) down 6%
General Electric Company (GE) down 4%
McDonald's Corp. (MCD) down 2% in a mixed results as they missed profit expectations, but beat the revenue expectation.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

TFI (TransForce Inc) is down 5%. EPS was up, but revenue was down and guidance was weak. (Of course, just a few short weeks after I bought this for my TFSA. Heh.)


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

So AAPL reports today; hit or miss? 

Wonder if there will be any major announcement, with respect to dividends & other.


----------



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

Re: AAPL
I'll guess 'miss'.
However, with my 'great' timing of late, it will probably be 'hit', as I just closed my long AAPL option.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't think they will miss. Maybe next quarter.

It remains to be seen, but the rumoured watch sounds like a dud.


----------



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

Agnico-Eagle Mines Ltd. (AEM.TO) is *down 2%.*
West Fraser Timber Co. Ltd. (WFT.TO) is *up 2%.* Rally in lumber stocks on solid foundation.
Alamos Gold Inc. (AGI.TO) is *up 6%.*
Potash Corp. of Saskatchewan, Inc. (POT.TO) is *up 2%.*
Shoppers Drug Mart Corp. (SC.TO) announces this afternoon.

Cliffs Natural Resources Inc. (CLF) is *up 16%.*
The Dow Chemical Company (DOW) is *up 5%.*
Harley-Davidson, Inc. (HOG) is *up 3%.*
Safeway Inc. (SWY) is *down 15%.*
Western Digital Corporation (WDC) is *up 6%.* Woohoo. This one is held in my wife's TFSA.
Coca-Cola Enterprises Inc. (CCE) remains 'flat' after earnings. (Get it. That's funny.)


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

BPO had good Q1 earnings, FFO up 22% over last year.

http://brookfieldofficeproperties.c...e_properties_reports_strong_first_-37094.html

They've moved above $18 for the first time since July 2012. Their dividend payout ratio is down to 42% and the book value is at $20.08. One of my favorite real estate companies. The stock didn't move much on results, though.


----------



## nakedput (Jan 2, 2013)

Anyone have any thoughts on Safeway? Obviously they are in a tough space, but a decrease of 15% in the shares has me now giving them a second look. They had a big fourth quarter but were marginally dissapointing in Q1 as same store sales growth was lower than expected.


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

I was thinking about Safeway. I'm seeing a lot of store upgrading and new stores replacing old. I always remember seeing the nasty outdated stores and now I don't know where any are that don't look fresh and new. Something's happening, but I haven't looked into the financials or anything yet.


----------



## nakedput (Jan 2, 2013)

jcgd said:


> I was thinking about Safeway. I'm seeing a lot of store upgrading and new stores replacing old. I always remember seeing the nasty outdated stores and now I don't know where any are that don't look fresh and new. Something's happening, but I haven't looked into the financials or anything yet.


At least in Calgary they are all fresh and new (I think they closed the forest lawn safeway as well). It seems like they were having a tough time operationally for the past few years but had a huge turnaround last year and had a great year. The stock took a huge hit a few days ago b/c although they were more profitable and gained market share on the competition, same store sales growth was lackluster. They are currently trading at a huge premium to the other grocers (11 P/E as opposed to around an 18 P/E for the other grocers). Definitely a name I will be continuing to follow.


----------



## Daryl-Manitoba (Sep 14, 2010)

Quarterly Earnings for Suncor comes out tonight. Possibly looking at a nice sized dividend increase.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

yea I read investors want a 50% dividend increase? lol 
Read G&M article saying they are expecting 23% increase. Sure beats having the cash rather then it wasted on the upgrader project. Too bad it turned out that way. That is the great debate about dividends paid in cash vs companies using it for new growth.

Earnings are released 8 pm tonight Alberta time or 10 pm in Ontario.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Holy crap they increased dividend by 54% Whoa


----------



## Daryl-Manitoba (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm definately happy with that. I don't mind the occasional 54% dividend increase.


----------



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

CGI Group, Inc. (GIB-A.TO) up 11%. I guess there is a strong tech company in Canada.
Suncor Energy Inc (SU.TO) up 3%
Yamana Gold Inc (YRI.TO) down 2.5%
Thomson Reuters Corporation (TRI.TO) down 3%
Athabasca Oil Corp (ATH.TO) down 3%

Starwood Hotels & Resorts Worldwide Inc. (HOT) up 4%
Pfizer Inc. (PFE) down 3%. Not even Viagra will can keep it up.
United States Steel Corp. (X) down 3%


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Any thoughts on Google? I think the most exciting area that Google is getting into is telecom. Google has the scale, capital and technical competence to disrupt the telecom market in the US. And they have some unique synergies with targeted advertising. It has the potential to be a very high margin growth business for them.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

avrex said:


> 1. Yamana Gold Inc (YRI.TO) down 2.5%
> 2. Pfizer Inc. (PFE) down 3%. Not even Viagra will can keep it up.


*1.* Waiting for Q1 2day; while waiting, have taken advantage of the volatility by trading it a couple of times.

*2.* Maybe not viagra, but I'll be paying attention to the upcoming Phase III trials of their type 2 antidiabetic drugs [in collaboration with Merck].


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

*2.* Maybe not viagra, but I'll be paying attention to the upcoming Phase III trials of their type 2 antidiabetic drugs [in collaboration with Merck].[/QUOTE]

T gal

Do you really invest based on news events ? If you can do it power to you.


----------



## nakedput (Jan 2, 2013)

Safeway down another 3.5% today bringing the PE to 9.60. I just have a hard time believing why a quarter that barely missed analyst expectations results in a 20% drop the 5 ensuing days, especially how they were more profitable even after the IPO of blackhawk network.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

lonewolf said:


> T gal Do you really invest based on news events ? If you can do it power to you.


If you're asking whether I follow yellow journalism, no I don't. 

If you're asking whether I read the calendar of announcements, yes I do [and yes, I take advantage of volatility], but I do much more than headline readings.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm not a tech stock buyer, but it appears that google is leading the future right now with their new products and ideas, etc I think that is already reflected in the stock price. Where as the mystery of "what's next" or lack there of for apple innovation is what's keeping the stock price from true value.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice reversal @ close in us steel-stock has been free falling forever(think it is down 55% in the last year)not great numbers but i guess it has found support(nothing left to short?)The worst of the worst is baked into the price.......anybody have any thoughts re:x?


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

The waiting for earning results paid off; I can now get YRI for at least 10% cheaper!

The report was not all that bad IMO, but it does not take much for stocks to get hammered these days.

MFC reports Q1 tomorrow.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

What about Talisman results...ouch ! :cower:


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh yes, another buying/trading opportunity, but not as golden as, well, gold!


----------



## supperfly17 (Apr 18, 2012)

Toronto.gal said:


> The waiting for earning results paid off; I can now get YRI for at least 10% cheaper!
> 
> The report was not all that bad IMO, but it does not take much for stocks to get hammered these days.
> 
> MFC reports Q1 tomorrow.


I predict MFC will report higher then expected.


----------



## supperfly17 (Apr 18, 2012)

Manulife Financial reports 1Q13 net income of $540 million, core earnings of $619 million, record wealth sales, and a regulatory capital ratio of 217%

Not bad, they keep doing better, wish they increased their dividend.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

supperfly17 said:


> Not bad, they keep doing better, wish they increased their dividend.


I'd be surprised if we see a dividend increase in the short term.
They will be extra super cautious with any dividend increases for the next few quarters.
Over time, of course, I expect the dividend to be fully restored where it used to be, even go up.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Div. payments were reduced 50% in Sept./09, when the shares were trading in the low $20's [when announcement had been made in Aug.], so that was about 3.5 years ago; perhaps we'll see an increase [restoration] in 2014 or maybe even late 2013.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

I would think we're a a year out from a dividend increase. If they can keep their earnings at $0.32/quarter for a year, that would be probably enough, but they've had some inconsistent quarters still. But a $0.13 dividend on $0.32 of core earnings is pretty good at 40%.


----------



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

*Updated for this quarter.*

S&P 500 Earnings Release Calendar
S&P / TSX Composite Earnings Release Calendar


----------

